# MF Salmon Road; Snow Clearing Project



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

When is your launch date? My crew will be up on the afternoon of Sat. June 2 for our June 3 launch. 

If it isn't open (thinking it will be...) by then we can help dig it out.


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

In Stanley... Word is that a local trip is gonna plow for a May 23 launch. Will keep you posted...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

When that crew that had all the problem on Marsh and got stuck at Dagger for days on end, hired a plow, they had to post a large bond to the FS in case they screwed the road up. I'd be leery of just going in there to clear it in a DIY fashion.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Plow that sucka, we're going to try to launch the 30th. Keep us posted


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

These guys shoveled their way in and look like they had a terrible time doing it.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Make sure to check with the FS. You can get yourself in serious trouble if they want to make it an issue.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

pretty sure you can shovel your way in, just no plows.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Can you winch your way in?


----------



## fireman9500 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a lifted tundra and a winch....and lots of dumb friends with strong backs. Im running from Boundary down with OldMissBoater so Im up for a couple days of slinging snow. Let me know what you guys figure out and we will set up a PBR donation box at the turn off for our effort


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I decided to make the drive today to the Boundary Creek access road. After shoveling in several spots, I got my civic about 2.5 miles up the road (off highway 21). It appears that someone has plowed the right hand side of the road, but it's still pretty messy in places. I took my Go Pro camera to show what it looks like. Right after the spot where I'm parked in the video, the road becomes impassable on both sides. The good news is that the snow is only 12-18 inches deep at deepest (hard-pack) and lasts for only 1/4 mile extending only to Cape Horn summit. The bad news is this week is going to have very cool weather, including more snow and highs in the 40's! Those of us in the area should go in this week to clear it out because it's not going to clear out on it's own before June. Full disclosure, my launch date is June 4. I think it would be tough with shovels only, but perhaps we could work with the forest service to use a plow. 

https://vimeo.com/42600388


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Good thinking fireman! Depending on the number of people, 1-2 days of shoveling could easily get us in there.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Marsh Creek just isn't that tough, even if you walk all your stuff around Dagger falls.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll bring plenty of PBR's


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> I decided to make the drive today to the Boundary Creek access road. After shoveling in several spots, I got my civic about 2.5 miles up the road (off highway 21). It appears that someone has plowed the right hand side of the road, but it's still pretty messy in places. I took my Go Pro camera to show what it looks like. Right after the spot where I'm parked in the video, the road becomes impassable on both sides. The good news is that the snow is only 12-18 inches deep at deepest (hard-pack) and lasts for only 1/4 mile extending only to Cape Horn summit. The bad news is this week is going to have very cool weather, including more snow and highs in the 40's! Those of us in the area should go in this week to clear it out because it's not going to clear out on it's own before June. Full disclosure, my launch date is June 4. I think it would be tough with shovels only, but perhaps we could work with the forest service to use a plow.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/42600388


We launch on the 31st and are happy to pitch in to the effort. Unfortunately we cant be there until the 30th, but if you get to it before the 30th let me know where I can drop off 2 or 3 cases. Or the cash if you are already stocked for your trip! 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Carvedog's crew cleared it out last year. They shoveled wheel paths (not completely) and then had a 4x4 get a lot of speed and blast through, then back up. I can't recall if they were chained. Then shoveled some more and repeated. They got it open this way, of course only for 4x4's.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Back east they use a thing called a snowblower. I'm guessing there are rocks etc that would prevent you from using one ... GWTTR


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

*Dig Out Day*

What would be a good day for everyone interested to dig the road out? My schedule is wide open this week. For those of you interested; what days works for you? 

I would like to get in there tomorrow. I know that I wouldn't get everything done, but I'm thinking that going through the road with a pulaski would be a good idea. Then we could shovel out the loose stuff. The main challenge would be breaking up the hard pack. The shoveling should be relatively easy. We need a lot of pulaskis! Brings me back to my fire fighting days....


----------



## sean_d_85 (Apr 23, 2012)

*why don't you just float marsh creek?*

Seriously, you can float marsh creek in several hours. Drinking Beer. Why in the world would you kill yourself digging out a stupid road? The portage is like, an hour per boat if your already camped there... or thirty seconds if you bring me along and I'll run your boats through dagger. Marsh is one of the funnest days on the whole river. Why not run it? You crazy


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I know it might seem silly not to float Marsh Creek, but I wouldn't want to take a raft down it. I'll be kayaking, but none of my rafters want to run it, so I either need to clear the road, or cancel the trip. 

I'm headed to Stanley tomorrow morning with a Pic and snow shovel. If anyone is interested, come on over and join me at Cape Horn Summit.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

We are in the same boat in regards to Marsh! I would love to float it but we have 5 rafts and there were reports of wood in marsh. 

Outlaw - I can't make it tomorrow, but I am more than happy to help pitch in $ for your efforts. Let me know!





Outlaw said:


> I know it might seem silly not to float Marsh Creek, but I wouldn't want to take a raft down it. I'll be kayaking, but none of my rafters want to run it, so I either need to clear the road, or cancel the trip.
> 
> I'm headed to Stanley tomorrow morning with a Pic and snow shovel. If anyone is interested, come on over and join me at Cape Horn Summit.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

I am happy to help out for a price. We are talking the MFS afterall. As a contractor and at my disposal, I have plows, trucks and all types of hand tools that can be deployed at moments notice to help with this annual emergency. No snow removal project is too small for our hard working team. Also available for projects of this type are my team of day-laborer's that desperately need the hours. Our team of "recession taxed road babes" that have been recently and quite unfairly kicked out of Pocatello (they do have their $6 ID invasive species stickers attached afterall) are at my command and can even be had "Bikini Clad" for our seasonal "road clearance special" surcharge. I live, breathe and pray with you MFS hard core boaters: that road MUST be open by August..whatever it takes.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

sean_d_85 said:


> Seriously, you can float marsh creek in several hours. Drinking Beer. Why in the world would you kill yourself digging out a stupid road? The portage is like, an hour per boat if your already camped there... or thirty seconds if you bring me along and I'll run your boats through dagger. Marsh is one of the funnest days on the whole river. Why not run it? You crazy


okay, so I've floated Marsh--in a Puma and I found it very busy at medium flows. at higher flows with strainers in play, a semi-loaded raft/cat can expect 'busy', to say the very least. folks have died on this stretch, and will in the future, though I hope not. You made a complete fucking jackass statement, but I forgive you, cause jackasses are senseless animals that shit themselves as they bray.


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

wildh2onriver said:


> okay, so I've floated Marsh--in a Puma and I found it very busy at medium flows. at higher flows with strainers in play, a semi-loaded raft/cat can expect 'busy', to say the very least. folks have died on this stretch, and will in the future, though I hope not. You made a complete fucking jackass statement, but I forgive you, cause jackasses are senseless animals that shit themselves as they bray.


California....


----------



## Dr.charlemagne (May 23, 2012)

Any updates on the road? Hoping to get thru friday! planning to bring shovels and chains.


----------



## road 1 (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if outlaw made it into Boundry creek? Any news on the road in?


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't heard back from him. If no one was able to get in there and help him, I doubt he was able to get through that in one day.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi All, 

I was able to get through all but about 100 yards of the snow drifts. The digging was done in such a way that a car would easily be able to pass through. I plan to return tomorrow to finish the job. It would be great to see someone else out there too, if possible. I ran into one guy who plans to try to get over the last major snow drift in a 4x4 and raft trailer tomorrow by doing some digging. If unsuccessful early in the morning, he's planning to run Marsh Creek due to his permit schedule requirements. At the very end of my day, I did see a Ford Ranger with a lift kit and knobby tires make it through the last drifts to my surprise. This was the first vehicle, other than a 4 wheeler to make it into Bear Valley to my knowledge. I'm planning to dig out between his tire ruts tomorrow to create a path that's passable for cars and vehicles carrying trailers. I didn't see the crew discussed in an earlier post.


----------



## fireman9500 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got on to see this again......I cant make it up with any people till Saturday due to work. Let me know if it looks like your going to need help.


----------



## Dr.charlemagne (May 23, 2012)

thanks outlaw. will be up there friday!


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Outlaw.

Obviously Outlaw is going to have great River Karma for the next year, but he also doesn't appear to have a permit until the first of June, which means all of us between now and then are going to benefit from his work. 
Might I suggest to everyone who was going to have to either deal with the portage at Marsh and/or fly into indian creek to donate $20 to pay for the gas and the time that spent clearing the road. If you scrounge up $2-3 bucks from everyone in your party it should help pay for his time and gas. I suggest PM'ing him and get some of that river karma for yourself.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

*Shovel Donations*

I'll donate, no problem. Outlaw is a hero! We want him on our trip! Thanks Outlaw - - hope we see you at Boundary. What kind of beer do you REALLY like?


----------



## sean_d_85 (Apr 23, 2012)

wildh2onriver said:


> okay, so I've floated Marsh--in a Puma and I found it very busy at medium flows. at higher flows with strainers in play, a semi-loaded raft/cat can expect 'busy', to say the very least. folks have died on this stretch, and will in the future, though I hope not. You made a complete fucking jackass statement, but I forgive you, cause jackasses are senseless animals that shit themselves as they bray.




You're a pussy and rude. People die on the Lochsa and will continue to die on there too, You were probably "busy" taking it up the ass on your puma and got scared. But I forgive you. Your last sentence was completely uncalled for. Stay off rivers that are too intense for you.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

sean_d_85 said:


> You're a pussy and rude. People die on the Lochsa and will continue to die on there too, You were probably "busy" taking it up the ass on your puma and got scared. But I forgive you. Your last sentence was completely uncalled for. Stay off rivers that are too intense for you.


Big words Saun, thanks for your forgiveness and the rest of your heehaa. I'll bet you've got big teeth and like apples.


----------



## sean_d_85 (Apr 23, 2012)

wildh2onriver said:


> Big words Saun, thanks for your forgiveness and the rest of your heehaa. I'll bet you've got big teeth and like apples.


Check you shorts, your braying


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

sean_d_85 said:


> Check you shorts, your braying


You're, or you are--not 'your braying' Sean. Let me know if there's anything I can do to add intelligence to your insults. Amusing.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

^^^ you two are the interwebs' version of the zoo monkeys shitting in their hands and throwing it at each other.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Outlaw doesn't really drink... But I am going on the MFS trip with him and will happily drink PBR, but fat tire cans or dale's would rock! Wish I coulda been there to help with the shoveling.


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Any word on the project? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

treehugger said:


> Outlaw doesn't really drink... But I am going on the MFS trip with him and will happily drink PBR, but fat tire cans or dale's would rock! Wish I coulda been there to help with the shoveling.


Are you leaving from here in springs? I work in the craft beer bidness & have been stockpiling for my MFS launch on the 3rd. I have some Dales, Ska Modus, Upslope craft lager & Pale, and some Avery IPA... 

PM me & I'll send you up to Idaho with some liquid River karma.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

OleMissBoater said:


> ^^^ you two are the interwebs' version of the zoo monkeys shitting in their hands and throwing it at each other.


It's all for your entertainment Ole. I got one more week before a trip so I'm kinda cranky...


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got out of Cape Horn Summit... the efforts paid off, after 16 hours of hard work over 2 days. Trucks with raft trailers were getting through the pass with ease today. At this point, I think it's still necessary to bring a 4 wheel drive because I didn't have time to remove the chopped snow at the very end of the pass before nightfall. Within a few days, the remaining snow should be packed down and melted allowing for cars to make it through as well. Glad to help the cause!


----------



## MidMtnGurl (May 25, 2012)

Outlaw, you rock! Thanks for the update and the amazing effort. While we don't launch until the 9th, we do have friends launching on the 29th. We'll pass the word to them that thanks to your efforts the road is open.




Outlaw said:


> Just got out of Cape Horn Summit... the efforts paid off, after 16 hours of hard work over 2 days. Trucks with raft trailers were getting through the pass with ease today. At this point, I think it's still necessary to bring a 4 wheel drive because I didn't have time to remove the chopped snow at the very end of the pass before nightfall. Within a few days, the remaining snow should be packed down and melted allowing for cars to make it through as well. Glad to help the cause!


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> Just got out of Cape Horn Summit... the efforts paid off, after 16 hours of hard work over 2 days. Trucks with raft trailers were getting through the pass with ease today. At this point, I think it's still necessary to bring a 4 wheel drive because I didn't have time to remove the chopped snow at the very end of the pass before nightfall. Within a few days, the remaining snow should be packed down and melted allowing for cars to make it through as well. Glad to help the cause!


post your address and I'll send the $5 donation I was able to get the 7 folks on my trip to pitch ($30) seems like a deal to me so we don't have to spend hours digging it out....

Hopefully a few others can contribute to help offset the gas $ and time you spent clearing the road for our trips!

Thanks outlaw


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! Seriously Outlaw, why don't you post or send me or whoever asks for it a PO Box or address and we can send donations.

Muchas gracias amigo!


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Outlaw, I wonder if you could update Salmon-Challis NPS, so they can post it on their "Spring Boater Reports" section of their website. They currently have a report to a slide on the backside somewhere.


----------



## idahoriverguide (Mar 30, 2011)

The road is OPEN!


----------



## johne2bad (Feb 25, 2009)

*OldMissBoater*

I am in a group launching on the 3rd as well leaving from Denver area, maybe we should visit.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

treehugger said:


> Outlaw doesn't really drink... But I am going on the MFS trip with him and will happily drink PBR, but fat tire cans or dale's would rock! Wish I coulda been there to help with the shoveling.


Treehugger, Shameless


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

MidMtnGurl said:


> Outlaw, you rock! Thanks for the update and the amazing effort. While we don't launch until the 9th, we do have friends launching on the 29th. We'll pass the word to them that thanks to your efforts the road is open.


MidMtnGurl - My group is also launching on the 9th. How many days are you guys doing? I'm in a purple Aire. If you see me, come over and say hi.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Speaking of "shameless," I am very grateful that some of you would like to help with the expenses of going up to Cape Horn Summit on 3 different occasions!! If you would like to donate to the cause with a few bucks for gas, I would be very grateful, but if not no worries. More than anything I'm just glad the road is open so we all can get on the RIO! 

Just send me a PM and I'll give you my mailing address in Boise. 

SYOTR


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone feeling REALLY generous, PM me and i'll give you my address in Portland


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

You rock Curtis. Wish I could be on the trip with you guys!


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey maybe wont be releasing. Ah shit who am i kidding. I'd walk the riverbed in the nicer August before i'd attempt a June 4 shitstorm! 
__________________
________________________________________
Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it "guaranteed", I will. I got spare time. 




Avatard said:


> Anyone feeling REALLY generous, PM me and i'll give you my address in Portland



Avatard,

You didn't want to put on your big boy panties and join us for a june 4 shitstorm adventure. You have time to shit in a box and mark it garanteed, yet you dont show up to shovel some snow..... And you want to get money for someone else's work? You are a shameless Douchebag, and I think that your river karma may lead you to be squeeling like a pig the next time you hitch hike back to the put in..... Do you hear the banjos?


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

treehugger said:


> Avatard,
> 
> You didn't want to put on your big boy panties and join us for a june 4 shitstorm adventure. You have time to shit in a box and mark it garanteed, yet you dont show up to shovel some snow..... And you want to get money for someone else's work? You are a shameless Douchebag, and I think that your river karma may lead you to be squeeling like a pig the next time you hitch hike back to the put in..... Do you hear the banjos?


Good lord, we need a major storm around here...


----------



## ptex1 (May 24, 2012)

*thanks outlaw*

I have a june 30 put in, send me your address, Ill send you something for your time! I talked to Blackadar shuttles they made it today said it was sketchy. It was snowing but they figured cars would be able to get through by monday! As far as shit storms I was on the main salmon 2 years ago when the june 5th shitstorm hit, rescued a maravia that had floated down from the middle. I just want a nice fun trip.


----------



## MidMtnGurl (May 25, 2012)

mattywp said:


> MidMtnGurl - My group is also launching on the 9th. How many days are you guys doing? I'm in a purple Aire. If you see me, come over and say hi.


We will look for your group! We're doing 7 days - how about you? Our boat is easy to spot - it's a Sotar cat with one red tube and one purple tube. We've got site #9 reserved at the put-in. The 9s have it 

SYOTR!


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the kind words and contributions! Have a safe and fun whitewater season!!

Thanks!!


----------

